# UsaPride



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay, since someone closed up the "what the heck do you look like" thread and Joz was brave enough to post her pic (which btw, you look great, girl) then I decided to post me.  Now, it's an old one, but I still look basically the same, a little thinner maybe, LOL!!!
If this even works, LOL!





Oh, and I'm the chick, LOL!


----------



## Joz (Nov 11, 2004)

What a pretty young girl.  Such an angelic face.


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> What a pretty young girl.  Such an angelic face.


Angelic?  Wow!  That's nice, thanks Joz!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> What a pretty young girl.  Such an angelic face.



WOW..ain't that the truth! What a DOLL!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> WOW..ain't that the truth! What a DOLL!!!



very easy on the eyes


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> very easy on the eyes



Yep...Cute as a speckled pup!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...Cute as a speckled pup!



yep wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers............









less of course crackers happened to be the name of me dog


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...Cute as a speckled pup!


I've never heard that before, LOL!  I've heard "sweeter than a honey bun and purdier than all outdoors" but not referenced to me, LOL!!  
Thank you both, very much!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaa...I was thinkin more
squeezable cute..bed wasn't part of it.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaa...I was thinkin more
> squeezable cute..bed wasn't part of it.



fair nough....squeezable cute it is


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've never heard that before, LOL!  I've heard "sweeter than a honey bun and purdier than all outdoors" but not referenced to me, LOL!!
> Thank you both, very much!!


What? That guy there never told you that you were a Doll? SHAME ON HIM! SHAME, SHAME!!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

That is a great picture!!  So your pretty and smart, great combination!!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What? That guy there never told you that you were a Doll? SHAME ON HIM! SHAME, SHAME!!


You've told me more in this thread than he has in 13 years, LOL!!
Yeah, SHAME ON HIM!!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> That is a great picture!!  So your pretty and smart, great combination!!


Thanks Bonnie!!  I wouldn't say pretty or smart, but I appreciate you saying it, LOL!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks Bonnie!!  I wouldn't say pretty or smart, but I appreciate you saying it, LOL!




seems as though the women on this site were at or near the front of both lines....brains and beauty


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks Bonnie!!  I wouldn't say pretty or smart, but I appreciate you saying it, LOL!



Hey your pretty and smart!!  OKAY!  I say so!!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> seems as though the women on this site were at or near the front of both lines....brains and beauty


Thanks sweets!  There's alot of intelligent and beautiful women on this site and I appreicate being put in the same group with them!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You've told me more in this thread than he has in 13 years, LOL!!
> Yeah, SHAME ON HIM!!  LOL!!


Okay, have him repeat the before bedtime every night for 1 month...
or until it works. GOOD LUCK!

The mens' pledge...raise your right hand..bow your head..repeat after me.
*"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I havvvvv to....I GUESS!".*


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Hey your pretty and smart!!  OKAY!  I say so!!


Fine!!  But only because you say so!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, have him repeat the before bedtime every night for 1 month...
> or until it works. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> The mens' pledge...raise your right hand..bow your head..repeat after me.
> *"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I havvvvv to....I GUESS!".*


Too funny!!!  But come on, 1 month?  I said we've been together almost 13 years.  I should get at least 13 months, right?  LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Too funny!!!  But come on, 1 month?  I said we've been together almost 13 years.  I should get at least 13 months, right?  LOL!!!


One month at a time yungin!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One month at a time yungin!


Yungin'?  Good gracious, thanks again, LOL!!  I get that from my mom, I was blessed with a young face, LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks sweets!  There's alot of intelligent and beautiful women on this site and I appreicate being put in the same group with them!



well...i live in califonia and the granola girls get on my nerves


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well...i live in califonia and the granola girls get on my nerves


Well hell, if that's who you're comparing me too then there goes my self esteem again!  LOL!


----------



## janeeng (Nov 11, 2004)

Her head is ready to EXPLODE!!! HAHAHAHAAHHA!

Hey Pride, that is a great pic of ya!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Her head is ready to EXPLODE!!! HAHAHAHAAHHA!
> 
> Hey Pride, that is a great pic of ya!!!!!


LMAO!!  You're crazy!  Well, kinda, LOL!!!  I'm just not used to the compliments, is all!  
And thank ya very kindly, friend!  LOL!


----------



## janeeng (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You're crazy!  Well, kinda, LOL!!!  I'm just not used to the compliments, is all!
> And thank ya very kindly, friend!  LOL!




Get used to it girl! and your welcome buddy!! BTW - now you know your not that far from being crazy too you know? LOL!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well hell, if that's who you're comparing me too then there goes my self esteem again!  LOL!



now now...i am a danish american with a southern grandma so our sense of humour is kinda messed up as is our ability to compliment people

you are quite pretty and that guy in the picture should tell you so once in a while


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> BTW - now you know your not that far from being crazy too you know? LOL!


Oh man, that's pretty scary, LOL!!!!  I'll be in Dorthea Dix before you know it, LOL!   
Oh, that's a crazy home in case you didn't know, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh man, that's pretty scary, LOL!!!!  I'll be in Dorthea Dix before you know it, LOL!
> Oh, that's a crazy home in case you didn't know, LOL!!




HaHa, we have Carrier Clinic and Marlboro up here!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are quite pretty and that guy in the picture should tell you so once in a while


LOL!!!  Well, I'm just pure T southern, LOL!!  
Thank you so much and I agree!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> HaHa, we have Carrier Clinic and Marlboro up here!


Can we go in on the buddy system and share a room, LOL!  Please, I need a break, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Can we go in on the buddy system and share a room, LOL!  Please, I need a break, LOL!!!




I was thinking about a vacation myself! Could use some rest!!! I am sure they will give us a break! HAHAHA


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a vacation myself! Could use some rest!!! I am sure they will give us a break! HAHAHA


"We'll take one room, two beds, and plenty of Xanax, please", LMAO!!!
Let's go!!


----------



## janeeng (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> "We'll take one room, two beds, and plenty of Xanax, please", LMAO!!!
> Let's go!!



I AM SO THERE!!!!! 
 :teeth:


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Can we go in on the buddy system and share a room, LOL!  Please, I need a break, LOL!!!



sure thing....


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sure thing....


Did you miss the seperate beds part?  LOL, j/k!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Well, I'm just pure T southern, LOL!!
> Thank you so much and I agree!  LOL!!



mums family is from olde south.......plantation south....tennessee


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mums family is from olde south.......plantation south....tennessee


Ohhhh, my grandparents are from that olde south too, plantations in Conway, SC.  Gotta love little old southern people, LOL!!!  Too damn cute!     And Lord knows they have the funniest sayings, LOL!!  I can't say "Bar the doors, Katie" enough, LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you miss the seperate beds part?  LOL, j/k!!!



nah i caught it just enjoy the company of women more than men...by a long shot

take care nice cahttin with you time to cook diiner for the kiddes....every one just came home early? so much for the wank and the wine


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 11, 2004)

USA Pride... you are purdy!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah i caught it just enjoy the company of women more than men...by a long shot


LOL!!!  Too funny!  You take care too, thanks for the chat!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> USA Pride... you are purdy!


Well, thank ya, sweet stuff!!
LOL, Yall know I have to keep looking back at that picture trying to figure out what yall see that I don't, LOL!!  But thank you all very much!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a vacation myself! Could use some rest!!! I am sure they will give us a break! HAHAHA



I just might be working at Carrier Clinic this Spring, ask for me and Ill give you extra TLC


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I just might be working at Carrier Clinic this Spring, ask for me and Ill give you extra TLC


WOOHOO!!  Hey Janeen, we have an insider!  All the good drugs for us, LOL!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!!  Hey Janeen, we have an insider!  All the good drugs for us, LOL!



Yes Ill slip a little something extra into the iv.. :shocked:  :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Yes Ill slip a little something extra into the iv.. :shocked:  :teeth:


Man, I liked you before, I think I love ya now, LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Man, I liked you before, I think I love ya now, LOL!!



KOOOL!!!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 12, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, thank ya, sweet stuff!!
> LOL, Yall know I have to keep looking back at that picture trying to figure out what yall see that I don't, LOL!!  But thank you all very much!



the eyes and the smile...the reason men marry women like you...as a fine actor once said...you would make a good dog break his leash


----------



## janeeng (Nov 12, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I just might be working at Carrier Clinic this Spring, ask for me and Ill give you extra TLC



I gotta give you a lot of credit if you do Bonnie!!! Don't worry, Pride and I will surely ask for you! 
 :tng:


----------



## janeeng (Nov 12, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Yes Ill slip a little something extra into the iv.. :shocked:  :teeth:



Nothing like straight into the vein!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 12, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the eyes and the smile...the reason men marry women like you...as a fine actor once said...you would make a good dog break his leash


LOL!!  Well, thank you!


----------



## NATO AIR (Nov 12, 2004)

you look very nice usapride


----------

